# Dock fishin in Cotton Bayou



## robeer33 (Nov 7, 2009)

Just got a place on Cotton Bayou and just fishing around my dock with some lights with live shrimp and pinfish. All i seem to catch is white trout(witch is fun but gets old after a while!) How should i rig the pinfish the best for reds or anything other then the white trout? I am up for any advice. Thanks in advance and glad i found this forum, they have alot of good info on here!!!


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

carolina rig. slip lead "egg sinker" above a swivel and about 18" leader then hook. or if your fishing around a dock and you know they are the you can just freeline the bait. just a hook tied strait to your line


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

It's not what you're doing it's time of year in my opinion. You'll have plenty ofspecs and slot redson your lightcomelate May to late September. In Octoberthe specand good reds disappear from the lightsfor the most part. White trout makes a great fish fry.


----------



## Jim b (Dec 19, 2017)

I will be fishing Cotton Bayou in early March. What can I expect to catch and what should I use if I want to cast artificials?


----------

